# 200+'s training journal



## 200+ (Sep 10, 2010)

So here it goes. I am going to start this journal before I change my mind. I thought it would be a good idea to get a journal started here for a number of reasons, so I am going to stop making excuses and just do it. 

Reasons for starting this journal:

To lay it all out for you all to pick apart; therefore, better my training/diet and reach my goals.

To track my progress and be able to look back
My goals:

Short term goal: To reach a lean body weight of over 200lbs

Long term goal: To reach a lean body weight of over 220lbs or more 
Problem is that I can't define "lean" at this point because I don't even know what my current body fat % is.  So I suppose one of the first things I need to do is determine that.  I need to get a body fat measuring tool, so which do you suggest? 

My current stats:

Age: 32

Height: 6'3"

Weight first thing this morning: 193lbs

Body fat %: unknown. I really don't have a clue. TBD

Well, I am getting tired so I will have to continue this another day, but I am happy to get this up and running, and I will continue adding to it with my diet and training regimen.  I welcome ALL comments, critique, and criticism going forward.  I have come to the realization that I have to open up and take some critique in order to improve in all aspect of my training and life in general.  After all, my life will not be truly fulfilling until I enrich it with the things I truly love.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

Good luck.  This is a good place to learn/share info.   Here is your first suggestion:

PICK A DATE FOR YOUR GOAL(s) - and write it here.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck.  This is a good place to learn/share info.   Here is your first suggestion:
> 
> PICK A DATE FOR YOUR GOAL(s) - and write it here.



Good idea, although I don't know what a good expectation would be. Maybe 1 year to short term goal and 5 to long term (maybe sooner)


Yesterdays training:


flat DB press 40'sx14, 60'sx12, 70'sx10, 80'sx8, 90'sx6, 80'sx6
decline hammer strength 10reps x 4sets
DB shoulder press 45'sx10x4
flat machine bench, close vertical grip 10x3 (focus on contraction and stretch)
DB shrugs 75'sx10x4
decline cable fly 10 to 12x4 (focus on contraction and stretch)
lateral raises 20'sx10x2 15'sx12x2 (including contraction of traps at end of each rep)
cable tricep extension 10x3


Todays morning weight 193lbs, body fat still unknown

Todays training:

cable pull-downs 10x4
machine crunch 10x4
reverse peck-dec 10or12x4
cable close-grip rows 10x4
seated machine preacher curls 10x4
bent over rows, wide grip 10x4
reverse grip ez-curl bar 10x3
seated machine pull-over 10x4

Felt really good after both workouts...  I will eventually get my diet on here, although I am not counting calories and everything with any sort of detail at the moment.  I also want to get a photo up of my current state.


My current split

chest/shoulders(anterior & lateral)/traps/tris
back/posterior delts/bis
legs


----------



## 200+ (Sep 12, 2010)

Current photos for future reference: 

















I am going to do some measurements too for reference


----------



## Phineas (Sep 12, 2010)

200+ said:


> Good idea, although I don't know what a good expectation would be. Maybe 1 year to short term goal and 5 to long term (maybe sooner)
> 
> 
> Yesterdays training:
> ...



So, as far as pairing muscle groups, you're basically training upper push, upper pull, and lower body. Can I suggest you alternate your sessions each week, so one week upper is twice and lower once and the next week is lower twice upper once?

Looks you have a nice set of wheels already though. You appear to have a good solid frame going into your training.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 12, 2010)

Phineas said:


> So, as far as pairing muscle groups, you're basically training upper push, upper pull, and lower body. Can I suggest you alternate your sessions each week, so one week upper is twice and lower once and the next week is lower twice upper once?



So how would that work?  Are you saying that in a 3-day split that I would go upper push, upper pull, lower one week then the next week upper in total and the lower, lower?  I am currently not on an exact week by week schedule.  I will go approximately 3 on, 2 off, almost a week I suppose.




Phineas said:


> Looks you have a nice set of wheels already though. You appear to have a good solid frame going into your training.



That is nice to hear.  I have been focusing on legs more since I grew up with 'chicken legs'

I am going to train legs in a few minutes and was going to try a 20rep squat routine for a change


----------



## 200+ (Sep 12, 2010)

Todays training:

I tried to incorporate a 20rep squat routine as I have read about.  Did not exactly go that way, might have not done enough weight to start, but nonetheless, it was a kick ass leg workout for me and by the end I could hardly walk out of the gym 


standing calf raises 120x12x4 alternating toes in and out
squats ATC 155x20, 175x18, 195x10
laying leg curl 10x4
sitting calf raises 2 plates 12x4 alternating toes in and out
leg press 8 plates 12x1, 10x3 alternating stance
machine press lighter weight focusing on pump and negatives x4

40g whey post w/o


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2010)

200+ said:


> So how would that work?  Are you saying that in a 3-day split that I would go upper push, upper pull, lower one week then the next week upper in total and the lower, lower?  I am currently not on an exact week by week schedule.  I will go approximately 3 on, 2 off, almost a week I suppose.



I agreed with "P".    If you are going to hit the gym 3 days a good choice is 

UPPER (Push and Pull exercises) on Day 1 
Day off
Lower on Day 2
Day off 
UPPER (Push and Pull exercises) on Day 3
Off 
Off

or if you can go four days (*which I really like and do*)


Upper
Lower and Core
Off
Upper
Lower and Core
Off 
Off or some sports/cardio

Check out my journal if you want some example programs.  I've been doing upper/lower  and/or fullbody programs for the last couple years.

  Good luck.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 14, 2010)

so I went with the push-pull training day today.  It felt good, no time for arms, but I am not really concerned about isolating arms right now.  


close-grip cable rows 110x12, 135x10, 155x10x2 (can't remember exact weight on the machine)
flat DB press 60'sx12, 80'sx10, 90'sx10, 80'sx10
machine pull-downs, neutral grip 190x12, 210x10, 230x8x2
hammer strength wide bench 270x10x2, 230x12
decline cable flys 10x4
bent over rows, wide grip 10x4

Planning on taking tomorrow off, then legs on thurs


----------



## 200+ (Sep 16, 2010)

I am already feeling bigger and stronger.  Maybe an illusion of my making, but it doesn't matter.  It's amazing how things change when you track the progress. 

I still need to get to the point of tracking my diet in writing, but that is a big challenge for me for some reason.  I would guess that I lack the immediate need to write it down thus lack the drive to do such.  I do feel my diet is around where it needs to be, and most importantly where I am most comfortable with it at this time.  I would guess I am around 3k cals, but I can't fool myself, I really don't know where I am at with diet. I just know that I am not eating junk and I focus on protein and fats throughout the day.  Some day I will start recording it.  Maybe it's that I am afraid of what I will find...  I do have a feeling I am low in protein, but how the hell would I know? I think I am convincing myself to start recording my diet as I am writing this! ...

Todays training:

LEGS 
standing calf raises 90x20x2, 120x15x2 alternating stance
squats 135x10, 185x8, 155x12x2
machine crunch 10x4
machine leg press 290x12, 310x12x3 

not a big day, but felt I did what I needed to do.  I am going to try the 2-day split upper/legs for a while with a little more frequency thus less length of intensity

On a side note, I used to HATE leg w/o's with a passion, but I love them now


----------



## 200+ (Sep 16, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I agreed with "P".    If you are going to hit the gym 3 days a good choice is
> 
> UPPER (Push and Pull exercises) on Day 1
> Day off
> ...



Thanks for the ideas, I am doing just that right now and will see how it works for me.  I have a feeling I am going to like it.  I'll do your 4-day plan... legs and core / upper.   I think the higher frequency will be a big factor for growth


----------



## 200+ (Sep 21, 2010)

dumbell press, flat, 40'sx12, 60'sx10, 80'sx10, 90'sx8, 75'sx10

hammer strength lat pull down, 140x10x2, 160x10x2

dumbell shoulder press 50'sx10x2, 60'sx8, 45'sx10

reverse pec-deck 100x10x3

machine seated curls 90x12x2, 110x10x2

cable rows 135x10x2, 155x10

decline cable fly 60x10x4


----------



## 200+ (Sep 22, 2010)

squats 135x12x4 wasn't feelin' it today
leg press 8 plates x 10x3, 8x1
standing calf raises 120x20x1, 160x10x3
seated leg curls x4
machine leg press x4
machine crunches x4

not much motivation today, some depression, issues at work but drug my self to the gym anyway


----------



## 200+ (Sep 25, 2010)

flat DB press 45'sx12, 60'sx10, 80'sx10, 90'sx8, 95'sx6
pull-ups bodyweight x 10 x 4
shrugs 80'sx12x3
machine shoulder press x10x4
HS incline 4 plates x 10 x3
lat raises 20's x 12x3
machine curls 120x10x3
cable flys x4
bent over rows x4
reverse pec dec 80x10x3

I am really liking this upper/lower split.  Seems like a lot on upper day, but I don't do as many sets as I would if upper was split into two days.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 26, 2010)

Didn't feel like squats today 

machine leg press 1/2 stack x12x1, 3/4 stack x10x2, full stack x10x2
deads 135x10, 185x10, 225x6
hack squats (life fitness machine) 135x12x1, 185x10x2, 225x8x2
standing calf raises 120x12x4

Felt real good.  I didn't feel like I was skimping at all.  I guess that says something for form and focus


----------



## 200+ (Oct 3, 2010)

Changed it up a little today.  I have been missing w/o's due to stress and anxiety at work; will only have to deal with it for another month or less i think (HUGE promotion I am trying to get).  

I did chest/ legs today...

DB flat bench press, 45'sx15, 65'sx10, 85'sx8, 100'sx6, 80'sx10
Standing calf raises
DB shoulder press 45'sx10, 55'sx10, 45'sx10
Machine leg press, 1/2stackx10, 3/4stackx10x2, full stackx10x2
Hammer strength wide chest, 6 plates x10x3
Laying leg curls x3

That's it, although I felt I up'd the weight, so it felt good.  First time with 100's DB press


----------



## 200+ (Oct 10, 2010)

I missed a day last week to log...  back/bis, it was tues 10/5
.....

I am glad I put up those photos when I started this thread, it will be nice to look back at them for physical reference.  I have already gained some mass and lost some body fat.

I am still dealing with issues at work that is taking up my time and energy, but I am still getting to the gym, although not as often as I like, for some good w/o's.  Somehow I think the more time off between w/o's is helping a little with recovery.

Today:


DB flat bench 45's, 65's, 80's, 95's, 105's (for just 4 reps, but damn that felt good), finish with 80's with stretch and 10 reps.  
squats 135 x 3 (my form was off, I think squats right after bench was a bad idea)
DB should press 45's, 50's, 55's, 50's
leg press machine full stack x 3 
cable flys, decline x 4
shrugs x 3


----------

